# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορές Καταστημάτων] >  >  High Voltage Club

## Spark

γνωρίζετε το *High Voltage Club*;  εαν όχι τώρα έχετε  την επιλογή να μας γνωρίσετε.

 το HVC άνοιξε στο hlektronika.gr αυτή την εβδομάδα  και σήμερα που είναι 1η Ιουνίου γιορτή του αγ.πνεύματος εορτάζουμε την έναρξη  δραστηριοτήτων και την αρχή του καλοκαιριού!

 η γιορτή σήμερα έχει πολλαπλή σημασία διότι έχουμε  την χάρη του αγ.πνεύματος που μας δίνει +θετική ενέργεια, υγεία και χαρά. η χάρη  του αγ.πνεύματος είναι ασπίδα στις αρνητικές ενέργειες που προσπαθούν να μας επηρεάσουν -ανεπιτυχώς.

 το HVC ειναι λέσχη φίλων υψηλής τάσης που  ενδιαφέρονται για ηλεκτρονικές κατασκευές, που θέλουν να γνωρίσουν τις  εφευρέσεις του Νίκολα Τέσλα, που θα ήθελαν να έρθουν να μας συναντήσουν, να δουν  τις κατασκευές και τις εφαρμογές υψηλής τάσης.

 το HVC έχει έδρα στο κέντρο της Αθήνας στο  κατάστημα μου "πολυχώρος", και έχει λίγα μέλη (προς το παρόν - ειναι νεοσύστατο).

 ξεκινά γεμάτο θετική ενέργεια με σκοπό να την  μεταδώσει. θα διοργανωθούν βραδιές με συναντήσεις μελών, με ενεργειακά φαγητά,  με ενεργειακά ποτά, με ενεργειακή μουσική κα ενεργειακά κόλπα...

 συνηθίζουμε να δίνουμε δώρα στους πελάτες και τους  φίλους μας, έτσι θα γίνει κλήρωση δώρων μόνο για τα μέλη του HVC. μπορείτε πάντα να γίνετε μέλη του HVC αρκει να μην  έχετε αρνητική ενέργεια.

 η κλήρωση δώρων θα γίνει τον μήνα ιούλιο 2015 και  τα μέλη θα μπορούν να έρθουν να παραλάβουν το δώρο τους ή να στείλουν στοιχεία  διεύθυνση κλπ σε προσωπικό μήνυμα και να το παραλάβουν ταχυδρομικά με  αντικαταβολή την αξία της αποστολής.

 στο μέλλον θα γίνουν και άλλες κληρώσεις  δώρων.
  ελπίζω να υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον και να έχουμε μόνο  θετικά σχόλια γι αυτές τις ενέργειες. μην σκεφτεί κανείς να σχολιάσει τα δώρα,  απλά σε όποιον δεν αρέσουν ας κοιτάξει αλλού.
 τα δώρα μπορεί να είναι  χρησιμοποιημένα ή καινούργια αντικείμενα με χαμηλή αξία αλλα έχουν συμβολικό  χαρακτήρα - σε όλους αρέσει να κερδίζουν και να παίρνουν δώρα.

 για αρχή έχουμε μερικά δώρα που φαίνονται στις  φωτο, θα γράψω γι αυτά, θα υπάρξουν και άλλα δώρα ανάλογα με τα μέλη της λέσχης  και το ενδιαφέρον τους


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57595 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57596 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57597

----------


## midakos

Μπράβο για την κίνηση (δεν εννοώ τα δώρα), του να δημιουργήσετε ενα club αφιερωμένο σε κάτι ιδιαίτερο για εσάς, την υψηλή τάση.
Ο μόνος λόγος που δεν ενδιαφέρομαι να συμμετάσχω είναι ότι με τις υψηλές τάσεις έχω μια φοβία (αν και ηλεκτρολόγος) οπότε προτιμώ να πηγαίνω στα σίγουρα παρά να με κλαίει η μανούλα μου  :Tongue2: . 
Υ.Γ. Το σήμα του arduino στα δώρα, είναι κάποια συσκευή η απλά σαν μπιμπελό?

----------


## Spark

τον ιουλιο θα γίνει κλήρωση για τα δώρα στα μέλη του HVC

έχετε όμως την δυνατότητα να έρθετε επίσκεψη-ραντεβού, να πιείτε καφέ ή αναψυκτικό κέρασμα,
να διαλέξετε και να πάρετε το δώρο σας απο το κατάστημα μου,
όπως έκανε σήμερα ένα μέλος του κλαμπ που ήρθε για 2 ωρες, γνωριστήκαμε, τα είπαμε, πήρε και το δώρο του,, ετσι ώστε να μην χρειάζεται να του το στείλω...

η προσφορά ειναι*  μόνο * για τα μέλη του  *High Voltage Club*  που θα έχουν πρόσκληση και σε άλλες εκδηλώσεις

----------


## Spark

ενημερώνω πως ειναι ιούλιος και σύντομα θα γίνει η κλήρωση των δώρων, ακόμα προλαβαίνετε.

τα δώρα είναι:
*_1  συσκευασία σωληνάριο με τυλιγμένη κόλληση 63/37  -ή- παιχνιδι "ζωγραφομαχιες"
_2  συσκευασία σωληνάριο με τυλιγμένη κόλληση  63/37 -ή- παιχνιδι "βρες το πες το"
_3  ρομποτάκι που ειναι ηχεία για λαπτοπ,  ραδιο, card reader, mp3 player, με led φωτορυθμικό, επαναφορτ μπαταρία,  usb
_4  φορτιστες κινητών τηλεφωνων με θήκη για μπαταρίες 4xAAA και βισματα  για διαφορα τηλέφωνα -ή- το 5 -ή- το 6
_5  φορτιστές κινητών τηλεφώνων  δικτύου 220V για διάφορα τηλέφωνα -ή- το 4 -ή- το 6
_6  hands free κινητων  τηλ για διαφορα τηλεφωνα* *-ή- το 4 -ή- το 5
 _7  μιξερ για χτύπημα καφε φραπε κλπ ποτα  αναδευτήρας 
_8  κουδούνι για 6VDC με διαφορετικές μελωδίες -ή- καραοκε με CD  και ανταπτορ scart με rca για σύνδεση μικροφώνου
_9  αυτοκόλλητα που απορροφουν μέρος της  ακτινοβολίας των κινητών τηλεφώνων -ή- το 10
10  τσαντάκια, πορτοφολάκια,  λουρια χειρος ως θήκες -ή- το 9
11  ρολόι, ξυπνητήρι, ημερολόγιο,  αριθμομηχανή γραφείου κ ταξιδιού
12  κοκκινο σακουλακι ? ή μοβ  κουτάκι?
13  ραδιοφωνοFM  στηλό για ακουστικά  -ή- φακός τσέπης για 1 μπαταρία 1.5V
14  λευκα χαρτάκια σημειώσεων και ενα  κουτι συνδετήρες 
15  κίτρινα αυτοκόλλητα χαρτάκια σημειώσεων και 4 μεταλλικά  κλιπ
16  κύκλωμα συμπιεστής θορύβου απο C&A kits*

όπως βλέπετε υπάρχουν επιλογές για τα δώρα και μετά την κλήρωση

----------


## Spark

η αρίθμηση εχει σημασία για την κλήρωση, σε καθε μέλος αντιστοιχεί ο αριθμός συμμετοχής.
τα μέλη του κλαμπ που θα πάρουν δώρο είναι:

*_1 * *lefteris 1967
_2  aris 285
_3  SW1JRT
_4  gregpro
_5  Bobiras
_6  αλπινιστης
_7  Katmadas
_8  Spirakos
_9  Τέσλα
10  ΙΧΗΕΜ
11  Ηλιάδης Μάνος
12  Liat
13 Kioan
*
την κλήρωση θα αναθέσω σε συντονιστή που θα αναρτήσει εδώ εικόνα απο γεννήτρια αριθμών
 :Thumbup1:

----------


## αλπινιστης

Παιζει το σεναριο να οργανωσουμε κανενα εκπαιδευτικο καφε, κατι σαν εισαγωγικο σεμιναριο στην υψηλη ταση?
Προσωπικα θα με ενδιεφερε κατι τετοιο, πιστευω και αλλους εντος και εκτος HVC.

----------


## Spark

μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε επίδειξη των συσκευών υψηλής τάσης στο κατάστημα μου στο κέντρο της Αθήνας πλησίων σταθμό μετρό. στον "πολυχώρο" προσφέρουμε καφέ, αναψυκτικά και μπύρα radler διχως αλκοολ προσφορά της εταιρίας amstel.

*θα ήταν καλό τα μέλη να έρθουν με ραντεβού και να πάρουν τα δώρα τους απο εκεί για να μην χρειαστεί να τους τα στείλω.*
ακόμα και εαν δεν έρθουν θα τα πάρουν με το ταχυδρομείο αφου πρώτα γράψουν σε εμένα προσωπικό μήνυμα με τα στοιχεία κ την διεύθυνση τους.

σκοπεύω να κάνω εκδηλώσεις στο κατάστημα αλλά και πάρτυ σε παραλία τους επόμενους μήνες.

----------


## moutoulos

> η αρίθμηση εχει σημασία για την κλήρωση, σε καθε μέλος αντιστοιχεί ο αριθμός συμμετοχής.
> τα μέλη του κλαμπ που θα πάρουν δώρο είναι:
> 
> *_1 * *lefteris 1967
> _2  aris 285
> _3  SW1JRT
> _4  gregpro
> _5  Bobiras
> _6  αλπινιστης
> ...



Με ειδοποίησε ο Σπύρος να κάνω την διαδικτυακή "κλήρωση" με γεννήτρια αριθμών, 
η οποία έγινε (σήμερα) την 03 ΙΟΥΛ 2015 στις 16:00.

Βάζω εδώ τα αποτελέσματα (σαν screenshot).
HVC.PNG

----------


## Spark

τα μέλη ειναι να παιρνουν τα ακόλουθα δωρα:

*_1  lefteris 1967 : 5 !*
*_4  φορτιστες κινητών τηλεφωνων με θήκη για μπαταρίες 4xAAA και βισματα  για διαφορα τηλέφωνα -ή- το 5 -ή- το 6
_5  φορτιστές κινητών τηλεφώνων  δικτύου 220V για διάφορα τηλέφωνα -ή- το 4 -ή- το 6
_6  hands free κινητων  τηλ για διαφορα τηλεφωνα -ή- το 4 -ή- το 5
 
_2  aris 285 : 6 !
**_4  φορτιστες κινητών τηλεφωνων με θήκη για μπαταρίες 4xAAA και βισματα  για διαφορα τηλέφωνα -ή- το 5 -ή- το 6
_5  φορτιστές κινητών τηλεφώνων  δικτύου 220V για διάφορα τηλέφωνα -ή- το 4 -ή- το 6
_6  hands free κινητων  τηλ για διαφορα τηλεφωνα -ή- το 4 -ή- το 5
 
_3  SW1JRT : 2 !
**_2  συσκευασία σωληνάριο με τυλιγμένη κόλληση  63/37 -ή- παιχνιδι "βρες το πες το"

_4  gregpro : 15 !
**15  κίτρινα αυτοκόλλητα χαρτάκια σημειώσεων και 4 μεταλλικά  κλιπ

_5  Bobiras : 11 !
**11  ρολόι, ξυπνητήρι, ημερολόγιο,  αριθμομηχανή γραφείου κ ταξιδιού

 _6  αλπινιστης : 3 !
**_3  ρομποτάκι που ειναι ηχεία για λαπτοπ,  ραδιο, card reader, mp3 player, με led φωτορυθμικό, επαναφορτ μπαταρία,  usb

_7  Katmadas : 4 !
**_4  φορτιστες κινητών τηλεφωνων με θήκη για μπαταρίες 4xAAA και βισματα  για διαφορα τηλέφωνα -ή- το 5 -ή- το 6
_5  φορτιστές κινητών τηλεφώνων  δικτύου 220V για διάφορα τηλέφωνα -ή- το 4 -ή- το 6
_6  hands free κινητων  τηλ για διαφορα τηλεφωνα -ή- το 4 -ή- το 5

_8  Spirakos : 13 !
**13  ραδιοφωνοFM  στηλό για ακουστικά  -ή- φακός τσέπης για 1 μπαταρία 1.5V
 
_9  Τέσλα : 8 !
**_8  κουδούνι για 6VDC με διαφορετικές μελωδίες -ή- καραοκε με CD  και ανταπτορ scart με rca για σύνδεση μικροφώνου

10  ΙΧΗΕΜ : 7 !
**_7  μιξερ για χτύπημα καφε φραπε κλπ ποτα  αναδευτήρας 
 
11  Ηλιάδης Μάνος : 10 !
**_9  αυτοκόλλητα που απορροφουν μέρος της  ακτινοβολίας των κινητών τηλεφώνων -ή- το 10
10  τσαντάκια, πορτοφολάκια,  λουρια χειρος ως θήκες -ή- το 9
 
12  Liat : 14 !
**14  λευκα χαρτάκια σημειώσεων και ενα  κουτι συνδετήρες 

 13 Kioan : 1 !
**_1  συσκευασία σωληνάριο με τυλιγμένη κόλληση 63/37  -ή- παιχνιδι "ζωγραφομαχιες"

*
έτσι εγω που ειμαι το 14 μέλος των HVC κερδίζω τα υπόλοιπα δώρα που ειναι εκτος των αποτελεσμάτων
παίρνω : 12 !
*12  κοκκινο σακουλακι ? ή μοβ  κουτάκι?
*και 16 !
*16  κύκλωμα συμπιεστής θορύβου απο C&A kits
*
και ανταλλάζω με όποιον δεν του αρέσει το δώρο του...

σε όλους αρέσει να παίρνουν δώρα  :Smile:

----------


## spirakos

> Παιζει το σεναριο να οργανωσουμε κανενα εκπαιδευτικο καφε, κατι σαν εισαγωγικο σεμιναριο στην υψηλη ταση?
> Προσωπικα θα με ενδιεφερε κατι τετοιο, πιστευω και αλλους εντος και εκτος HVC.



Μεσα και εγω! Θα ηθελα να περασω απο το χωρο του Σπυρου να παρω "ματι", αλλα και μια μαζικη συγκεντρωση εισαγωγης HV δεν θα ηταν κακη ιδεα!
Καπου με θαλασσα και γρανιτα!!!

----------


## Spark

περάστε πρώτα απο το μαγαζί να γνωριστούμε, να φάμε και να πιούμε, να πάρετε και τα δώρα σας.

προς το τέλος ιουλίου προβλέπω το πάρτυ που θα κάνω σε παραλία της αττικής.

στέλνω μηνύματα για την αποστολή των δώρων με αργό ρυθμό

----------


## αλπινιστης

Spark και Spirakos. 
Κανονιζουμε μεσα στην εβδομαδα απογευματινο meeting απο τις 5 και μετα?
Και φυσικα οποιος αλλος θελει?

----------


## Spark

ειμαι θετικός και εχω επικοινωνία με τους Liat, SW1JRT, agis68, και aris285 για να τους καλέσω όποτε κανονίσουμε.

και αλλα μέλη που δεν εχω επικοινωνήσει ακόμα μαζί τους εαν ενδιαφέρονται ας γραψουν προσωπικο μήνυμα, όλοι ειναι ευπρόσδεκτοι, έχουμε μπύρες για όλους  :Smile:

----------


## spirakos

Προτεινω Τριτη/Πεμπτη/Παρασκευη ωρα 5 ραντεβου στο μετρο αιγαλεω να αποφυγουμε κινηση κεντρου

----------


## αλπινιστης

Για Πεμπτη ή Παρασκευη ειμαι μεσα. Οσο για το σημειο, θα σκασω κατευθειαν γιατι δουλευω εκει κοντα.

----------


## Spark

*η πρόσκληση ειναι για παρασκευή 10 ιουλιου απόγευμα 5 ωρα και μετά.*

aris285, Bobiras και Τεσλα έχετε μήνυμα-προσκληση και εαν μπορείτε να έρθετε.
σε μήνυμα-προσκληση θα δειτε το τηλέφωνο μου για επικοινωνία.

επίσης Liat και Κιοαν σας περιμένουμε.
μερικοι άλλοι θα έχουν τηλεφώνημα.

καλοσωρίζουμε το νεο μέλος τον fino, και αυτος μπορεί να εχει δώρο!

*τα μέλη του HVC που διαβάζουν αυτό ειναι καλεσμένοι, να μην λένε μετα δεν τους ειδοποίησαν. πληροφορίες σε προσωπικο μήνυμα

*

----------


## Spark

σημερα ειχαμε την χαρά να γνωρίσουμε τον κ. τάκη ηλεκτρονικό που κανει επισκευές σε τβ, που μου έδωσε πολλούς μ/τ υψηλής τάσης καινούργιους στα κουτιά τους. οι μ/τ ειναι ευγενική χορηγία στο κλαμπ διότι δεν επισκευάζουν πλέον τηλεοράσεις παλαιου τύπου με λυχνία.
τους μ/τ μπορουν να πάρουν δωρεάν τα μέλη του HVC (απο έναν ο κάθε ένας) μέχρι να τους δώσω όλους.

οι μ/τ υψηλης τασης ειναι χρησιμοι σε κατασκευές και μάλιστα τις επόμενες μέρες θα παρουσιάσω κύκλωμα ZVS driver για 2 μ/τ υψηλής που λειτουργούν μαζί, με έξοδο περισσότερα απο 16000 βολτ.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58377

*τα μέλη που δεν ειναι στην αθήνα και θέλουν να πάρουν το δώρο τους με το ταχυδρομείο να στείλουν προσωπικό μηνυμα με τα στοιχεία τους. την άλλη εβδομάδα θα κάνω τις αποστολές δώρων*

----------


## Τέσλα

Για την συνάντηση ειμαι 99% μεσα.

----------


## spirakos

Αυριο Παρασκευη ισχυει η συναντηση για 5 και μετα?

----------


## Spark

*η πρόσκληση ειναι για παρασκευή 10 ιουλιου απόγευμα 5 ωρα και μετά*

σε μήνυμα-προσκληση θα δειτε το τηλέφωνο μου για επικοινωνία

*τα μέλη του HVC που διαβάζουν αυτό ειναι καλεσμένοι, πληροφορίες σε προσωπικο μήνυμα



*

----------


## Spark

ολοκληρώθηκε η σημερινή συνεδρία των μελών HVC τρια μέλη του κλαμπ ειχαν την ευχαρίστηση να φορτιστούν θετικά και να γεμίσουν τις μπαταρίες τους με δόσεις ηλεκτρονίων, όλα τα μέλη ηρθαν σε επαφή με ηλεκτρομαγνητικά πεδία, εκπομπούς ενέργειας, περίεργα ινβερτερ, κατασκεύες που δεν εχω παρουσιάσει, γεννήτριες πλάσματος, γεννήτριες καυσιμων αερίων, την ίδια την καύση των αερίων και την αντίδραση αυτών.
σημαντικό θα ειναι να βρεθούμε ξανά για την ανάλυση και κατασκευή κυκλωμάτων και για το καλοκαιρινό πάρτυ στην παραλία που προετοιμάζω. τωρα που επιασαν οι ζέστες πάμε θάλασσα, , , ,

4 μέλη έχουν παρει το δώρο τους και ακόμα 2 έχουν δώσει στοιχεία. για να κάνω αποστολή θέλω περισσότερα μέλη να δώσουν στοιχεία τους και διεύθυνση για να πάω ταχυδρομειο ολα μαζί.
και οι άλλοι που θέλουν να έρθουν ας γράψουν προσωπικό μήνυμα

----------


## picdev

α σπύρο ελπίζω να μην ψήσεις κανέναν  :Biggrin:  με τις υψηλές τάσεις σου.

----------


## Spark

μα γιατι το λες αυτό; αφου ψημένα ειναι πιο νόστιμα  :Rolleyes:  τα καλαμπόκια.
αναφέρομαι στη κατασκευή μου που φτιάχνει ποπ-κορν...

τα μέλη του κλαμπ έκαναν κύκλωμα όλοι με τα χέρια ενωμένα και πέρασε απο όλους χαμηλό ρεύμα εναλασσόμενη με υψηλή συχνότητα αλλα με ρυθμιζόμενη ταση. ειναι η μέθοδος που ακολουθώ για να διώχνω τα δαιμόνια και τα κακά πνεύματα,
και
όλοι ηπιαμε ηλεκτρονικά αφαλατομένο, ενεργειακά φορτισμένο νερό κα ανψυκτικά.
έγιναν και μερικές εκρήξεις που νομίζω πως καποιος έγραψε βιντεο και θα ανεβάσει εδω να δειτε

----------


## spirakos

Εντύπωσιακα τα πειράματα του Σπύρου,αν μη τι άλλο μου κίνησαν το ενδιαφέρον, ίσως κάποια στιγμή επιχειρησω ένα από τα απλά και λιγότερο επικυνδυνα. 
Να τονίσω πως είδα το μεγαλύτερο μετασχηματιστή και τις μεγαλύτερες διοδους της αττικής!!!!!!!!
Ευχαριστουμε για τη θετική φορτιση, αναμένουμε ντοκουμεντα

Sent from my LG-E425 using Tapatalk

----------


## αλπινιστης

Αυτος με τα βιντεο ειναι κρεββατωμενος...Θα τα ανεβασω αυριο....

----------


## Τέσλα

πολύ ωραίες και εντυπωσιακές κατασκευές, από την πρώτη μέχρι και την τελευταία

----------


## Spark

τα μέλη του *HVC* μπορουν να κανουν επίσκεψη κατοπιν ραντεβου στο κατάστημα με την έκθεση κατασκευών μου, όπως έκαναν τα μέλη  spirakos, αλπινιστης, τεσλα κα, να δουν τις κατασκευές να λειτουργουν και να μαθουν πληροφορίες γι αυτές.

σε προηγούμενη εκδήλωση τα μέλη εντυπωσιάστηκαν και επαιζαν με  την γεννητρια υδρογόνου που τροφοδοτουσε τον μετακαύστη και τον μικρο πυροκροτητή χειρός που εκτοξευει βλήματα..
τωρα το σπουδαιο εκθεμα ειναι η συσκευή KapaGen που ανάβει λάμπα αλογόνου με κεραυνους υψηλής τάσης.

βεβαιως μόνο τα μέλη του κλαμπ θα συμμετέχουν στην επόμενη κλήρωση τον Δεκέμβριο 2015
με δώρο ενα φορητο ηχοσύστημα 2W για κινητά τηλέφωνα, mp3 players κα

----------


## nikosp

Θα με ενδιέφερε να έλθω στο club αυτό αλλά δέν υπάρχει κάποια διεύθυνση τηλέφωνο κλπ
Επικοινωνήστε μαζύ μου

----------


## aris285

Σπυρο μεσα στο Σαβατοκυριακο ποτε θα μπορείς?

----------


## Spark

αυτο το Σ/Κ θα παω εκδρομη, και τα επόμενα Σ/Κ για όσο θα εχει ζεστό καλο καιρό.

 ας μην γεμιζετε αυτο το θεμα με *ερωτήσεις που μπορειτε να κάνετε με προσωπικό μηνυμα* ή με τηλεφωνο για τους φιλους.

*βεβαιως μόνο τα μέλη του κλαμπ θα συμμετέχουν στην επόμενη κλήρωση τον Δεκ 2015 
με δώρο ενα φορητο ηχοσύστημα 2W για κινητά τηλέφωνα, mp3 players κα.
*

----------


## Dbnn

Εγω παιδια παρ'ολο που δεν σκαμπαζω απο υψηλη ταση και πηνεια τεσλα, εχθες επισκευθηκα το club και εμεινα με το στο μα ανοιχτο. εντυπωσιαστηκα και φοβηθηκα με μερικες κατασκευες γιατι καταλαβα την δυναμη του ηλεκτρισμου και το τι θαυματα μπορεις να κανεις. ειδικα οταν κρατησα μια λαμπα φθοριου και πλησιασα σε πηνιο με πλασμα τοτε εμεινα κυριολεκτικα καγκελο που αναψε η λαμπα στα χερια μου!! Σπυρο σε ευχαριστω για την ξεναγηση στον κοσμο του τεσλα!

----------


## Spark

για συμμετοχή σε κλήρωση δώρων *μόνο* για τα μέλη του High Voltage Club τον μήνα Δεκέμβρη 2015

*πατήστε εδω*

----------


## Spark

τα δωρα για τα μέλη της λεσχης HVC ειναι:
αυτό το ραδιο FM/AM με λειτουργία ξυπνητήρι και ένδειξη της ωρας με ψηφιακά νουμερα χρώματος μπλε.
αυτη η συσκευή ειναι 15 ετων αλλα λειτουργει κανονικά. η αξία της σε καταστήματα ειναι περιπου 30ε
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61372

εκτος απο αυτο, δωρα θα δωσω και σε άλλα μελη, μερικά δωρα απο την προηγουμενη κλήρωση

----------

picdev (19-12-15)

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Εγω παιδια παρ'ολο που δεν σκαμπαζω απο υψηλη ταση και πηνεια τεσλα, εχθες επισκευθηκα το club και εμεινα με το στο μα ανοιχτο. εντυπωσιαστηκα και φοβηθηκα με μερικες κατασκευες γιατι καταλαβα την δυναμη του ηλεκτρισμου και το τι θαυματα μπορεις να κανεις. ειδικα οταν κρατησα μια λαμπα φθοριου και πλησιασα σε πηνιο με πλασμα τοτε εμεινα κυριολεκτικα καγκελο που αναψε η λαμπα στα χερια μου!! Σπυρο σε ευχαριστω για την ξεναγηση στον κοσμο του τεσλα!



ΘΑ ήθελα κι εγώ να κάνω αυτό με την λάμπα!! Να ανάψει λάμπα χωρίς καλώδια στα χέρια μου.

----------


## Spark

κρατα και 11 λαμπες εαν θελεις  :Biggrin: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6WLcYnwTUU

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Ωραία πράγματα. Ωραία πράγματα. Μακάρι να ήξερα ( η μάλλον να ένοιωθα περισσότερος σίγουρος ώστε να μην φοβάμαι ) και να έφτιαχνα κι εγώ κάποια εφεύρεση του Τέσλα σπίτι μου να καταλάβαινα κάποια πράγματα.
Χίλια μπράβο.

Με 64 Watt ανάβεις 11 λάμπες και τα led?

----------


## Spark

και εκπομπή ιόντων στην ατμόσφαιρα απο την κορυφη του πηνιου η μπλε λάμψη.
τα αρνητικά ιόντα ειναι ωφελιμα

----------


## Spark

με την χθεσινή κλήρωση του τζοκερ και για τις συμμετοχές μελών του High Voltage Club
*βλεπετε* πως ο αριθμος του τζοκερ που κερδιζει ειναι το 20

ετσι το δώρο που δίνει εφέτος το HVC θα παρει ο θοδωρης Τεσλα
ο 2ος που κερδίζει ειναι ο γρηγορης gregpro
o 3ος ειμαι εγω που έχασα το τζοκερ για ενα μηδενικο...

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/group.php?gmid=18&do=discuss#gmessage18

----------


## Spark

*με ευχές γενικά καλές γιορτές και ειδικά όλα καλά να πάνε
*
ενημερώνω τα εκλεκτά μέλη του HVC που μετρουν 45 εως τωρα πως

εκτός απο τις εκδηλώσεις με παρουσιάσεις αναβαθμισμένων συσκευών υψηλής τάσης,

εκτός απο τις κληρωσεις και τα *δώρα* που προσφέρει η λεσχη μας

απο τωρα θα λειτουργει και σαν δανειστική βιβλιοθήκη με πολλες δεκάδες αυθεντικά περιοδικά και βιβλία για ηλεκτρονικους ή έστω για μαθητές της ηλεκτροτεχνίας.

----------


## Spark

καλημερα καθε μέρα, φιλοι της υψηλής τάσης και μέλη του κλαμπ, σας ενημερωνω πως ανοιξα ενα νεο θεμα με τιτλο High Voltage Videos.
τα μελη του κλαμπ μπορουν να δουν εκει βιντεο σχετικα με high voltage switching, spark gap, Tesla coils κα.

τα spark gap ειναι εντυπωσιακά και απαραιτητα για εφαρμογές με υψηλή τάση.
το πρωτο βιντεο δειχνει ενα στρατιωτικων προδιαγραφων spark gap για χρηση πολλων ΚV !

θα παρουσιάσω και το δικό μου spark gap με πυκνωτες που προέρχονται απο το σοβιετικό στρατο.

*και εφετος το High Voltage Club θα δωσει δωρα στα μελη, τα δωρα θα μπορουν να πάρουν όσοι έρθουν στην έκθεση στην Αθήνα (μόνο)
τα δωρα ειναι υλικά ηλεκτροτεχνίας όπως:
καλάι, διατρητες πλακέτες, μετασχηματιστες πολλων ειδων χαμηλης και υψηλης τασης, πηνία, πηνιόσυρμα και άλλα σχετικά.*

το 2015 έδωσα δωρα, με δωρεαν ταχυδρομικη αποστολή πηραν αρκετά μελη φορτιστη κινητων τηλεφωνων για χρηση με μπαταρίες 4Χ ΑΑΑ

και δωρο ενα πηνιο Τεσλα πηρε το μέλος μας θεοδωρης (Tesla)  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Dimitris_Peristeri

μιας και εστειλα μηνυμα στον κυριο Σπυρο και ως νεος στον χωρο θα τον παρω τηλεφωνο να περασω και εγω απο τον πολυχωρο του!! και να μπω στο club!! με ενδιαφερει πολυ!! ευχαριστω για την προσκληση θα τα πουμε απο κοντα!!

----------


## Spark

> καλημερα καθε μέρα, φιλοι της υψηλής τάσης και μέλη του κλαμπ, σας ενημερωνω πως ανοιξα ενα νεο θεμα με τιτλο High Voltage Videos.
> τα μελη του κλαμπ μπορουν να δουν εκει βιντεο σχετικα με high voltage switching, spark gap, Tesla coils κα.
> 
> τα spark gap ειναι εντυπωσιακά και απαραιτητα για εφαρμογές με υψηλή τάση.
> το πρωτο βιντεο δειχνει ενα στρατιωτικων προδιαγραφων spark gap για χρηση πολλων ΚV !
> 
> θα παρουσιάσω και το δικό μου spark gap με πυκνωτες που προέρχονται απο το σοβιετικό στρατο.
> 
> *και εφετος το High Voltage Club θα δωσει δωρα στα μελη, τα δωρα θα μπορουν να πάρουν όσοι έρθουν στην έκθεση στην Αθήνα (μόνο)
> ...




*αυτα εγιναν περυσι, εφετος εχουμε υψηλότερη τάση!*

*ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣ ΔΙΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟΣ HVC 2016
*
*το μεγαλο δωρο θα κερδισει εφέτος όποιο μέλος του κλαμπ παρουσιάσει κατασκευή του ολοκληρωμένη με φωτογραφιες και βιντεο σχετικη με υψηλή τάση.
το έπαθλο ειναι αυτο*

 
ειναι επιτραπέζιο διακοσμητικό χωρου και κανει το εφε

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnntWa_1bP8

*οποιος ειναι ικανός ας το κερδισει. τα μέλη του κλαμπ εχουν όλο τον μηνα δεκεμβρη να ετοιμάσουν και να παρουσιάσουν την κατασκευή τους.
το έπαθλο θα μπορουν να παραλάβουν μόνο όσοι ερθουν στην Αθήνα στον χωρο του κλαμπ.*

εκτος απο αυτο θα δωθουν και αλλα δωρα.
ξερετε πως το HVC εχει πολλα ανενεργα μέλη,, ειναι πολλοι αυτοι που έγιναν μέλη μόνο για τα δωρα  :Unsure:

----------


## Spark

το κατάστημα* PASCOM* που προμηθευει με ηλεκτρικά, ηλεκτρονικά, ταμειακες μηχανές, η/υ, ζυγοι-φαξ-φωτοτυπικά
και εχει έδρα Δημητρακοπουλου 50 Κουκάκι-Αθήνα τηλ-φαξ 210.92.31.449
ο Βασίλειος Βελλάκης διευθυντης και θαυμαστής του Νικολα Τεσλα
προσφέρει στα μέλη του High Voltage Club τα ακόλουθα δώρα που θα δωθουν στην πρωτοχρονιάτικη κλήρωση δωρων

ειναι 1>ιονιστης νερου (εξολοθρευει βακτήρια με υψηλή τάση)
και.. 2>ηλιακό συστημα που σκοτωνει κουνουπια κα έντομα

----------


## Spark

περισσοτερα δωρα,

κυκλωμα συμπιεστης θορυβου που αποκοπτει συχνοτητες ανω των 18Khz για χρηση σε μικροφωνικες και ηχητικα συστηματα εκπομπης

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67952

ηλεκτρονικο ατμιστηρι


τα δωρα θα δωθουν ΜΟΝΟ στον χωρο του HVC στα μελη που θα συμμετεχουν στην κληρωση

----------


## Spark

παρουσιάζω στον χωρο HVC την κατασκευή μου που κάνει καύση του ατμού που προέρχεται απο νερό.
η καυση του νερού ειναι γνωστή σε πολλους ανα τον κόσμο και στην ελλάδα στο κέντρο υψηλής τάσης HVC δείχνουμε πως μπορουμε 
με σχετικά απλές μεθόδους να πετύχουμε το αποτέλεσμα που φαίνεται στο βιντεο.

βλέπετε εναν ατμοκαθαριστή που εχει στο δοχείο του καυτό νερό που βγαζει απο την έξοδο του ως ατμό.
ο ατμός του νερού περνάει απο ενα πλέγμα ηλεκτροδίων που έχουν υψηλή ταση μεγαλύτερη των 1000V
με αποτέλεσμα την μετατροπή του Υδρογόνου και Οξυγόνου που περιέχει το νερό σε εκρηκτική αντίδραση -λάμψη.

αυτη ειναι πειραματική διάταξη, εχει πολλους κινδύνους και δεν σας συνιστω να το δοκιμάσετε.
ειναι απόδειξη πως η καυση του νερού ειναι ευκολη υπόθεση αλλα σχετικά επικίνδυνη.
το οικονομικό σύστημα θέλει τους ανθρώπους καταναλωτές καυσίμων να αγοράζουν ακριβά την ενέργεια,
η καύση του νερού μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει για θέρμανση, λιώσιμο και κοπή μετάλλων.

η καμερα δεν μπορει να αποδώσει καλά το εκρηκτικό αποτέλεσμα της καύσης και ο ήχος ειναι πιο δυνατός απο ότι εχει καταγραφει.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCMbVPsazwk

(περισσότερες πληροφορίες υπάρχουν στο βιντεο, απαντω μόνο σε προσωπικά μηνυματα )
 :Bye:

----------

Iready (06-01-19)

----------


## Panoss

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsG7Cb3Jn6E

----------


## vasilisd

Σπύρο μα γιατί λες καύση ατμού-νερού; Όπως το περιγράφεις είναι σαν να λες στο αυτοκίνητό μου καίω ψάρια μαμούθ δεινόσαυρους.. Δηλαδή από πού προήλθε η ύλη και όχι πως μετασχηματίστηκε.
Εντωμεταξύ πλάσμα δεν λέγεται αυτό που βλέπουμε στο βίντεο;

----------


## Spark

Γεια σας και πάλι, ειχα καιρό να γράψω εδω αλλά δεν χάθηκα, επέστρεψα στην Αθήνα δυναμικά και εφέτος
ετοιμάζομαι να υποδεχτω το νέο έτος 2018 με θετική ενέργεια, πολλά βολτ και δώρα για τους φιλους της υψηλής τάσης.

Πολλά μέλη του κλαμπ HVC εχουν επισκευτει τον πολυχώρο στο κέντρο της Αθήνας οπου εχω έκθεση εφευρέσεων του Νικολα Τεσλα,
πηνία  Τεσλα, επαγωγικους κινητήρες, "το αυγό του Τεσλα", ασύρματη ματάδοση  ενέργειας και άλλες κατασκευές σχετικές με Α.Π.Ε. οπως ανεμογεννήτριες,  δυναμό, καυστήρες, συστήματα θέρμανσης, κόλλησης  και κοπής  μετάλλων. ακόμα διαθέτω δωρεάν σχέδια και οδηγίες για όλες  τις κατασκευές μου. εφέτος ο εκθεσιακός χωρος θα φιλοξενει και  αλλες δραστηριότητες δωμάτια δράσης-απόδρασης οπως Edison_vs_Tesla.

Συνηθίζω να δινω δωρα στα μέλη του κλαμπ, μπορειτε να δειτε σε προηγουμενες σελίδες τα δωρα που δωσαμε,
*και εφέτος θα δωσω δώρο σε μέλος του κλαμπ επιτραπέζιο λειτουργικό πηνίο Τεσλα 20W,
**και εφέτος θα υπάρχουν δωρα απο χορηγους και φιλικά καταστήματα.*

> Δωρα θα δωθουν στα μέλη του κλαμπ που θα έρθουν να μας επισκευτουν, να  μας χαιρετήσουν και να φάνε την πρωτοχρονιάτικη πίτα μας.
Σε όλους τους άλλους που δεν ειναι μελη του HVC ευχομαι καλές γιορτές.
 πληροφορίες και επικοινωνία HVC με προσωπικό μηνυμα  :Smile:

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

'Ενα  μεγάλο  ευχαριστώ  στο  Σπύρο  (Spark)  ιδρυτή  ιδιοκτήτη  του  πολυχώρου  ΗVC,  επισκέφθηκα  το  παραπάνω  χώρο  το  προηγούμενο  Σάββατο  βράδυ  και  εν  μέσω  βροχής  παρακαλώ,  έμεινα  άφωνος  με  αυτά  που  είδα   οι  κατασκευές  η   διαρύθμιση  του  χώρου  η  τακτοποίηση  η  καθαριότητα  είναι  άλλο  πράγμα  ειδικά   τα  πηνία  tesla  το  τέρας  τροφοδοτικό   2 kilowatt   τι  να  πρωτοθαυμάσει  κανείς,   κρίμα  που  δεν  είχα  πολύ  χρόνο,  να  αναφέρω  βέβαια  ότι  πήρα  και  το  δώρο  μου  δύο  διόδους  ΟΑ 90.

    Σπύρο  και  πάλι  σε  ευχαριστώ  πολύ!!

----------


## Spark

κανω δωρο σε ένα απο τα μέλη του κλαμπ μια έτοιμη κατασκευή εναν ραδιοπομπό fm 1W  με  2n3725.
δινω μονταρισμένο και ενισχυτή ήχου 7W το smartkit 1025

για να μπειτε στην κλήρωση πρέπει να ειστε μελη του HVC και
να έρθετε να παραλάβετε το δωρο εαν κερδίσετε μόνο στην Αθήνα.

προσοχή: εαν εισαι μέλος του κλαμπ δήλωσε συμμετοχή όχι εδω αλλά στο θέμα "δωρο 2018" σε HVC

----------

